# 10,000th thread!



## SimonWestlund (Mar 30, 2009)

This is the *10000th* thread in the forum! 

Just realized that it was on 9999 so I thought that people should notice this


----------



## Ellis (Mar 30, 2009)

hmm, mine says

Members: 4,440
Threads: 9,784
Posts: 152,647

Weird.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 30, 2009)

Threads: 10,000, Posts: 153,827, Members: 4,440 

that's what mine says.


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 30, 2009)

9784 threads.

(Message not too short.)


----------



## GermanCube (Mar 30, 2009)

Lol, mine says :

Members: 4,440
Threads: 9,784
Posts: 152,652


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 30, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> Lol, mine says :
> 
> Members: 4,440
> Threads: 9,784
> Posts: 152,652



same here.


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 30, 2009)

rickcube said:


> GermanCube said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, mine says :
> ...



Weird. Mine says 9784 as well.


----------



## anderson26 (Mar 30, 2009)

Do you want a medal?


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 30, 2009)

The thread URL is:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10869

That is the thread ID. You missed the 10,000th thread by 869 threads


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 30, 2009)

WTF? 

Why does mine say 10000? 

Maybe some one made 216 private threads for me..


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 30, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> The thread URL is:
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10869
> 
> That is the thread ID. You missed the 10,000th thread by 869 threads



Oh, lol.  Thanks, guess that's better evidence 

But why does it say 10000 for me and 9784 for the others?


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 30, 2009)

That just makes it even more confusing.


----------



## GermanCube (Mar 30, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> That just makes it even more confusing.



True, true!!!

Maybe someone, who cares about the HP knows more?

Alex


----------



## TMOY (Mar 30, 2009)

I've got 9785 threads on the home page and 10001 on the forum page.
I don't know why there's such a difference, though.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 31, 2009)

Don't go by the link to the thread.

This is the 10,869th thread to be created, but what about the ones deleted? The URLs don't get reused. So there are a less amount of existing threads than the number in the URLs.

But why the 10,000 and 9784 difference? Maybe locked threads are in one but not the other? That's where it gets a little confusing...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 31, 2009)

We should bring this up right before the real 10000th thread...


----------



## pjk (Mar 31, 2009)

Deleted threads, non-viewable threads, etc. all raise the count at the end of the URL (d.php?t=10869 , thread numbers aren't overwritten), however, the count on the forum home only includes posts that exist in the forum and are viewable to everyone.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 31, 2009)

Threads: 10,016, Posts: 154,102, Members: 4,445 
haha is mine different? 
Yea, PJK's explaination is what I was thinking. I just remember something about seperate non-viewable areas like trash cans for removed posts so they can be viewed later. 
I guess since this is the off-topic section: I'm a little annoyed my spellcheck doesnt work anymore... actually no right-clicks work for me anymore for ff.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 31, 2009)

If you check it on the forum it will say 10017 now, and if you check it on the home page it's 9801.. why?.. maybe it's counting closed threads IamWEB suggested..


----------



## Ellis (Mar 31, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> If you check it on the forum it will say 10017 now, and if you check it on the home page it's 9801.. why?.. maybe it's counting closed threads IamWEB suggested..


I think PJK clarified that, unless I'm misunderstanding. Thread ID includes all normal threads+private+deleted threads, the 10017 is including all normal threads+private, and the 9801 is including all normal threads. So if I didn't read that wrong, then this was the 10,000th thread including private threads when there have yet to be 10,000 threads that are viewable by all members.

Edit: I guess he didn't actually _say_ that, but it's the only logical conclusion I could come to.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 31, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> We should bring this up right before the real 10000th thread...





Ellis said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > If you check it on the forum it will say 10017 now, and if you check it on the home page it's 9801.. why?.. maybe it's counting closed threads IamWEB suggested..
> ...



You still misunderstand. This is the 10000th thread currently in existence. There are about 200 private threads still in existence, and 800 threads have been deleted. So roughly 10600 threads have been viewable by all members. The real 10000th thread, private, deleted, or otherwise was created by paul wagner: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10000


----------



## Ellis (Mar 31, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > SimonWestlund said:
> ...



No, then I understood correctly, the description was mostly correct, I just misspoke (typed) at one part. When I said "this was the 10,000th thread including private threads" I meant excluding all deleted threads. Everything else before that was accurate. If you count all the threads that are still active, private + normal (by active I mean viewable), this was the 10,000th. And there will be a thread in the future that can be named "10,000th thread currently viewable by all members," (please no one make that thread). But you're right to say that the real 10,000th thread made was the one you linked.


----------

